# Time for another UK meet.



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Get off your arses and meet up, we need to get together for a laugh because we need to express our "emotions" which we've bottled up. I'm well up for it because my brain fog has totally ended. I could do with going on a train because it would do me the world of good.

If no one is interested... tis the will of the way


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

Actually im quite a shy person,not many people realise that,lots of practice at hiding it i ghess though my confidence is way more than it used to be I get extremley nervous about meeting new people.............I think i need to do more work on myself for a couple more monthes befgore i meet anybody.I take my hat off to you guys for being brave enough to meet up and share your experience.....even though your anxious as hell....and im recovered...i think i would be less anxious if were dp............because when i was dp i did meet somone from this forum who im still good freinds with.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Just smoke some weed before the meet to get in with the DR/DP crew... lol.

You could meet a female member on your own to dip your toe in the shallow end?

Or talk to someone on the phone from here?

Or just not come?...lol


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Can I fly in from California?


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

im curious to see what you look like (spirit)


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Count me in  
Kenny, I wish you could fly over here! and Spirit, I'd really love to meet you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Can I fly in from California?


Get the boat over... lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

sweetypie said:


> Count me in
> Kenny, I wish you could fly over here! and Spirit, I'd really love to meet you.


Superb :mrgreen:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I could take my sail boat and sail around south america and up through the atlantic ocean. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I.Is.Stupood said:


> Just smoke some weed before the meet to get in with the DR/DP crew... lol.
> 
> You could meet a female member on your own to dip your toe in the shallow end?
> 
> ...


I have met a female member from the forum.........she stayed over for the week.....we are discussing doing it again actually.Darren I think you would make me nervous because youre so naughty...,me smoke weed? :shock: would I do a thing like that......not for a long time now...im quite high on life at the moment,drugs never match that.....I have to be careful being an ex anphetamine addict ,i had a very bad drug problem and a bad canibis problem,the moods were terrible...,so its probably best I dont lol......I just need to make more progress ........,there are lots of people from here that I would love to meet,i would like to meet you too sweetypie  .
Mark why are you curious to know what I look like? what do you imagine? lol ,ill post a pic in the picture section soon,its good to put a face to the person isnt it......What do you look like?

Spirit


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> I could take my sail boat and sail around south america and up through the atlantic ocean. :mrgreen:


Then you could sail all us UK folk back with you because this UK sucks!... lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I have met a female member from the forum.........she stayed over for the week.....we are discussing *doing it again *.actually.Darren I think you would make me nervous because youre so naughty...,me smoke weed? :shock: would I do a thing like that......not for a long time now...im quite high on life at the moment,drugs never match that.....I have to be careful being an ex anphetamine addict ,i had a very bad drug problem and a bad canibis problem,the moods were terrible...,so its probably best I dont lol......I just need to make more progress ........,there are lots of people from here that I would love to meet,i would like to meet you too sweetypie  .
> Mark why are you curious to know what I look like? what do you imagine? lol ,ill post a pic in the picture section soon,its good to put a face to the person isnt it......What do you look like?
> 
> Spirit


For the week? Whow.... you had fun by the sounds of it! Whow? You ?did? it with her???... OMG... That?s so so MINT! (Sorry! althogh you set yourself up for that one! :mrgreen: )
I am naughty am I? People use the internet for many reasons, some of which are to express which that cannot in the real world, and mine is being naughy... I?m a mellow guy in the ?real world? *nods*.
Well you could pop round to my bros with me and smoke some? Lol. Yeah I wish that twat was high on life as well, he?s such a moaning tit... always on a male period 24/7! Moan moan fucking moan! Just shouts at every one till he smokes some weed... *shakes head*.

Yeah well weed is out the door then... lol... bless ya... I have to passively smoke it when I see him =S. 
Yeah... It would be nice to meet you me thinks... but no one is the same person on here as they are in real life... I can have a convo on here with ease, most times in real life I can?t think about what I need to talk about etc. Well if you?re ever up to meeting, just say so please... I?m more interested in meeting someone to relate too rather them sleeping with them for numb sex... Next person I sleep with will be my future lover.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I never said anything about meeting anyone to have sex with them,I cirtainly dont want to sleep with you -no offense but I just dont,im a pretty straight forward kind of person..........actually I am pretty much the same on here as in real life,im just a bit shy when I first meet people...........

Spirit.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

Mark why are you curious to know what I look like? what do you imagine? lol ,ill post a pic in the picture section soon,its good to put a face to the person isnt it......What do you look like?

to put a face to the person im talkingto , exactly
i think i got a pretty good idea what you look like i got this picture of you in my mind 
its hard to put into words 
but anyway you put up a pic of you all put one up of me + some artwork


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Then you could sail all us UK folk back with you because this UK sucks!... lol


LOL 8) Seems like everyone hates their own country. We could then sail across the Mediterranean, walk across the sand dunes of saudi arabia, and then sail from the arabian sea out to the remote island of Papeete in the south pacific and start a DP colony.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> i think i got a pretty good idea what you look like i got this picture of you in my mind
> its hard to put into words
> but anyway you put up a pic of you all put one up of me + some artwork


What do you think I look like,I probably look totally differant to how you perceive me to look..........I never like to ghess what somone looks like for that very reason,I could have three green heads for all you know :lol: .Pictures -you first  I havnt got any I like yet........Artwork,you do artwork,I woud love to see it.

Spirit.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

i ment more of how i percive you inside
but for the outside id say your smile is what your all about
black hair? and beauitfull eyes?

ok spirit go check them out there should be 5-or 6 
pictures there i just added the rest


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I cant because I have no idea how to do it yet.Somone just gave me a digital camera so I will take a picture maybe later,if I can fit all of my three green heads in it :lol: :wink: ,and then get somone to show me how to put it to computer [get my mum to show me later] but It might not happen for a few days.Though I would love to see your pic now and your artwork.I dont like my smile that much, I like my lips , black hair[long] and my eyes are my favourite bit about me....whats your favourite bit about you ? god I hate sounding vain.I am not good at imagining how other people look,I allways get that wrong..........


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

so you do have black hair? i was right. by the way how old are you?

i just posted mine up go check it out


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I never said anything about meeting anyone to have sex with them,I cirtainly dont want to sleep with you -no offense but I just dont,im a pretty straight forward kind of person..........actually I am pretty much the same on here as in real life,im just a bit shy when I first meet people...........
> 
> Spirit.


*Sticks tongue out*... easy tiger. Didn?t mean to upset you )))Hugs(((.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

You havnt upset me Darren,sorry I gave you that impression.Thanks for the hug... 

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Youre cute,and have beautiful eyes Mark,alot of depth and feeling ,I like that.Wheres youre smile  Im really impressed with your art work infact im very impressed,youre very talented.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, my shoulders need some TLC... so chop chop :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Your shoulders? chop chop? why are they hairy or somthing Darren? I aint messing with noones body hair........

Spirit.

EDIT; soory forgot im 89 mark.... :lol: :lol: lol just joking ...im 29 yrs...........


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thank you i appreacite that
i dont smile lol

29? i thought you where around 22 maybe. doesint matter


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Blimey youre making me feel old now...lol.....im a young 29....anyway im upset now because you deleted yourself.not just in a dp way..dont delete yourself mark.....I wanted to look some more at your artwork...I love skull artwork...anything gothicy looking..I want to ask you somthing.

Spirit.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

lol no i dont think 29 is old you still have your body and your looks at that age
i dont want my face on the internet i just put it up so you can take a look
sure, ask away?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Ill PM you...........My body and my looks? Well theres goes my beautiful Mind then.......lol...

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Your shoulders? chop chop? why are they hairy or somthing Darren? I aint messing with noones body hair........
> 
> Spirit.
> 
> EDIT; soory forgot im 89 mark.... :lol: :lol: lol just joking ...im 29 yrs...........


 :x MOFO.... You know what one meant" :x Get to it!!!


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

lol alright

you probly have the whole package


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> 29? i thought you where around 22 maybe.doesint matter


*LOL!*

Best thing I've read for a week! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Nobody has the whole package ,dont go putting me on any pedastool or anything will you..lol..I hate letting people down with their unrealistic expectations....


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Back onto SubjectC : This meeting (Feel free to keep spamming this tread... might help me be more considerate...lol)... fookin come to it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Well just put your damn photos on woman... gees.... lol


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

i know your mind but i still got to see the rest of you, so all be the judge


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Pushes "The love birds" outta my thread... lol... gawd... go have cyber sex else where... lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Balfonheim Port


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Love birds? ......is it uncomprehensable to you Dareen that a male and a female can have a beautiful freindship ,a connection without anything sinister coming into it.. as far as I can see youve spamed it plenty,we trying to have an adult freindly conversation thats all...but yeah sorry you feel put out or whatever.......

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I taken it I've upset you this time around? Gawd you're like my sis on her period :x :mrgreen:

I don't need wind you up; you do that yourself....


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

You didnt wind me up lol I only asked you a question blimey I think youre on a male period or somthing ,youre over sensitive...stop worrying will you.If you got somthing to say just say thats my motto anyway.. im pretty resiliant....

Spirit; Hands Darren a box of tissues....
darren; "why do you have to keep shouting at me,  does my bum look big in this...
hormones ... :roll: "...

It was great for me..........

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

You are fun bless ya... when ever I pee you off... all I need do it make you aware I know I have then you go into self doubt mode... lol. Yeah I am... I like me hugs... and I haven't had any for some time now =*(.

*Takes your box of tissues*... *Looks at them*... *looks up at you* ... they aren't alavera ones.... *Starts to cry but can't use the cheapo tissues because it will mark my pretty face*... lol

*Sucks your index finger*... hummm  Good for me as well... lol

You'll never win online "babe" (I'm aware that's going to pee you off... lol).


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

........really...............youre no fun anymore D

Spirit.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Can I fly in from California?


 8) yeah.

I was going to say that I'll _probably_ be in London for a month sometime around july.
But this thread is gettin' kind of weird... I dunno. 
Anyhow I don't have set plans yet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Spirit said:


> ........really...............youre no fun anymore D
> 
> Spirit.


Sorry sweet cheeks... I know it gets boring when I whoop your ass and you've nothing else to say... would you like me to act stoopid for a while; as you know i'm excellent as this :mrgreen:

I love ya really.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Layla said:


> surfingisfun001 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I fly in from California?
> ...


It's my thread? ... what were you expecting? LOL


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Layla where are you from?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

PS: I see DP relationships forming. Sooooooooo adorable.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm from Kentucky 

I'm a total londoner and have no clue about getting around anywhere else in the UK but I know london pretty well. 
I wouldn't be able to have anybody stay with me but I'd be happy to meet up with some folks.

We could meet up in Kew or something yall.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ihavemessedupdreams post a picture again man.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> PS: I see DP relationships forming. Sooooooooo adorable.


I know... we're "bonding" so so well... lol. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Darren I dont know what youre talking about.I think actually if somone pisses me off on here I tell them like I did tell you last time when I called you a pompous twat....Sure youre annoyying ,and I dont like you I wont lie about that ,but that doesnt mean I cant be cival ,were adults after all.I have realised that actually youre not worried if you have pissed me off ,you are worried that you havnt or cant piss me off ,strange little man that you are.If you like I can pretend that im pissed off ,if it makes you feel better,though mentally or emotionally i dont think it would be in your best interest.I think you probably piss off some people here maybe I do too but so what? I dont see that as a good thing for you,and I dont see it as "winning" I dont understand the game thats in your head to even play it let alone lose at it.As far as im concerned whatever you say im allways the winner to myself.

But if I ever do decide to play,youll know about it and if you do piss me off I will tell you in my own way.., I allways know what buttons to push or what buttons not to push darren ..I think its the buttons I havnt pushed thats pissed you off....im a smart girl.....I havent been pushing the right buttons for you all the way through this thread...thats the problem....and I knew it.When did you stop acting stupid ,I didnt notice ,its just not fun though.

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

I was hoping you did, because I haven?t got a clue either... lol. Whowly... back down lady lady... Gees... ?I?m not pissed off.com?... lol.

Yeah you?re smart.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

I dont see anything fruitfull to be gained by continuing this melodrama and talk with you.Its not nice for other people on the forum,who come here for sanctity and support.
Do you think all ascertive woman or woman who speak their mind are pissed off? Do they imtimidate you? Do you want them all to back down? Maybe you dont like it because im not intimidated by you and you want that very much ,maybe youre trying to piss me off because youre usual target hasnt been on the forum that much this week,I would much rather it be me than them.I think you need to work on that masosistic streak.Ps,Those questions are retorical .

Spirit.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is going to be such a fun UK meet. I can't wait. When is it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

It's when I've done such a good job of pissing Spirit off that she feels comfortable coming to it because she's going to hammer me.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> This is going to be such a fun UK meet. I can't wait. When is it?


[email protected] Hmmm

Thanks Mark.You should show case your artwork but since you wont I will i like suporting peoples talents


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

oh looking good spirit

@surfingisfun - i dont want my face on the internet bro. I seen your pictures and your a good looking guy


----------

